# Maryland Early Muzzleloader Season



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Tomorrow morning kicks off Md's early muzzleloader season ... Acorns are everywhere here ... walking thru the woods the acorns on the ground looks like gravels on a gravel road ... never seen so many 

Been doing some scouting the last week on Warrior Mountian WMA in western Md ... seen some sign but not much buck sign so far ... I did one day see a nice rub on a 4" tree ... probably going to hunt that hollow but a little higher ...

Hopefully I'll have a Pic tomorrow TC Black Diamond is cleaned and ready to go


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> Tomorrow morning kicks off Md's early muzzleloader season ... Acorns are everywhere here ... walking thru the woods the acorns on the ground looks like gravels on a gravel road ... never seen so many
> 
> Been doing some scouting the last week on Warrior Mountian WMA in western Md ... seen some sign but not much buck sign so far ... I did one day see a nice rub on a 4" tree ... probably going to hunt that hollow but a little higher ...
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a Pic tomorrow TC Black Diamond is cleaned and ready to go


Yeah, the mast is heavy here in WV also, they aren't using the feeders much.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

what part of WV are you from ? 

Man I was In a beautiful spot with tons of rubs ... generations of rubs old ones, new ones ... but never seen a deer .... it looked so Hot ... 

Oh well tomorrow is another day


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Tagged a small 7 pointer today ... Yeah ... now the work begins ...


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> what part of WV are you from ?
> 
> Man I was In a beautiful spot with tons of rubs ... generations of rubs old ones, new ones ... but never seen a deer .... it looked so Hot ...
> 
> Oh well tomorrow is another day


Central, 15miles north of Charleston


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Know where that is ... been thru there many a time


----------

